# Not finding suitable homes



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone else is having difficulty in finding suitable homes for their kittens. I had a large litter of 7 and still have 3 girls left who are now 16 weeks old. Unfortunately I am getting a load of time wasters.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

I think there is so many out there with different breeds/prices that its hard from the buyers to choose too..

Many people only want a kitten 8-13 weeks, after that they dont see a 16 week old kitten cute


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

It seems there are so many kittens this year, i hope and pray next year will be better and less people feel the need to breed their cats but i doubt it.:mad2::mad2:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It's traditional for summer holiday time to be slow and I never plan litters to be at homing age through July and August. No responsible person wants to take on a kitten just before they go away on holiday. Interest always seems to pick up again from mid September.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I know this is a quiet time of the year but never this bad, although there does seem to be a lot of kittens. I have 2 queens and have only 1 or 2 litters a year but I am considering whether to carry on which will be a shame because I do love the showing and my boy is nearly an Imperial.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, an absolute nightmare. I too think I need to time it better next year. I have two gorgeous ex-studs up for rehoming and no-one is even inquiring about them.

Liz


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I have been breeding for nearly 12 years now and I just cant afford to keep it up. Vaccinations have doubled and food and litter can really eat into your budget. Anyone thinking about breeding only do so if you have money to burn, *You dont make money!!*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree - I have a litter of 3 kittens coming up to 14 weeks and practically zero interest in them; I have never had this situaton before - usually having a few people waiting for a kitten. I do understand it is holiday season so people will hold back but it is worrying especially when there are so many kittens on the various Ragdoll Breed Clubs kitten lists - not to mention the numerous BYB offering their "pedigree Ragdolls without papers" for £250 (at 9 weeks unvaccinated etc).

I did have one enquiry from someone down south, which was somewhat abrupt, asking for photos and videos of my kittens so she could see their character as she lived so far away. I did send her some but gave her the link to the TBRCC Kitten List and pointed out there were dozens of breeders with kittens so much closer to her than me. I also asked her to tell me about her household as I won't consider anyone for a kitten unless I have an idea of what the household may be like. She replied after a week saying "please send another vid of Levi" - nothing else! No thank you for sending her the kitten list or no information about her household. So I haven't replied. I can't get my head around the fact she wants to travel 4-5 hours to get a kitten when there are absolutely dozens within 2 hours of her - it would be a bit different if someone were after a breeding cat - but a pet?:confused1:

Of course if we have to we will keep them - at the end of the day it isn't a hardship at all (not desirable but not a hardship) but if we keep them we will neuter our one remaining girl and give up - at least for the foreseeable future.

To be honest I have been thinking of giving up for a year or two as being part of The Ragdoll Rehome Group it is depressing to see the number of Raggies being surrendered which seems to be on the increase.:frown:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i gave up breeding the ragdolls last year as i could compete with all the BYB's near me. luckily they havent started to breed mainecoons yet. i get many calls now for kittens to be ready xmas eve...i dont do xmas kittens but so far ive been lucky that they are all reserved by 9 weeks old. 
should say couldnt compete...sorry.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Chinablue - Your post if so familiar with my situation but with the Siamese/orientals.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't believe your adorable Orientals aren't finding homes! I'm afraid I'm at my limit with the little terrors otherwise I'd be knocking at your door. 

In terms of the distances - I found it difficult when I wanted to buy kittens to actually find a girl and a boy in my area. Some of the websites weren't up to date with kittens already reserved and although it was around Christmas time, I didn't want to buy from a breeder advertising 'kittens ready for Christmas'. 

I was attracted to some breeder's professional looking websites. I didn't mind travelling to visit and then pick them up. 

I noticed that you have a very cool website and you are probably picking people up from further away because of your good marketing. I can see why you wouldn't want your kittens travelling far but for a good home, maybe that isn't such a bad thing?

To get better relationships with your potential kitten owners, if they are far away, you could start encouraging people to skype or ask that you have telephone conversations every couple of weeks. Some people just aren't very good at making emails sound normal. 

Hope my thoughts are useful. I'm sorry that you are finding it difficult to find homes.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

draculita said:


> Just wondered if anyone else is having difficulty in finding suitable homes for their kittens. I had a large litter of 7 and still have 3 girls left who are now 16 weeks old. Unfortunately I am getting a load of time wasters.


Maybe it really is just a sign that our lives have changed so much over recent years. Redundancy is a big factor in everyones life now, and therefore money is much tighter than it's ever been.

I know from personal experience that last year I could have afforded as many pedigree cats as I wanted, then BAM I'm unemployed! I now have enough money to look afer my 2 but I couldn't get another pedigree cat even if I desperately wanted one ...... I just couldnt justify the cost.

I'm afraid that if people want a kitten then they can pick one up at a fraction of the price of a pedigree ...... I dont agree with this, it's just a fact of life.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I too would scoop up some more Siamese in a heartbeat but have two little terrors of my own like Luma 

Can I just ask, what do you call suitable homes?

Im just curious, don't mean any offence to you. When I was looking Around for some Siamese some breeders websites really put me off with contracts and the like. I know that these kittens you have reared from tiny white mice are the most precious things in the world to you, but I just think some breeders could ease up on their requirements for a new home as should rescue shelters!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a lot of interest in mine but due to time waster early on I now have one re-available. Everyone I had on my back-up list have now found kittens elsewhere and I've had no response from any adverts for him. I don't know whether it is the present economic climate or just the time of year. My kittens won't be ready to leave until September so there is still plenty of time.
As for suitable homes, I like to ensure that new owners do have some experience or knowledge of Siamese as a breed. If they are quite distance from me I like to speak to them in person rather than just by email. If the first question I am asked is 'how much?' I tend to be much more wary but at the end of the day it is very easy for someone to tell you what you want to hear and still be the biggest liar in the world.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Lynn, I'm trying to not think about your last kitten 

Someone please take him!


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Lynn, I'm trying to not think about your last kitten
> 
> Someone please take him!


Haha - me too!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I just think some breeders could ease up on their requirements for a new home


I don't know if you'd consider my requirements too onerous but I certainly wouldn't relax them just for the sake of a sale even when times are tough.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh no! I shouldn't have looked at this thread. I love Siamese and I love Ragdolls, too! Hearing about all of these available kittens makes me very kitten broody 

I hope they all find lovely homes very soon


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope they find homes. As a buyer of a pedigree kitten earlier this year I found it almost impossible to get a kitten. Like you all have said you ask questions about where they are going to live, as soon as we said we had 2 Ragdoll females, the kittens were no longer available. I can see why so many people go to backyard breeders. We were willing to travel at least 100 miles to 200 miles to look at the kittens but we were fobbed off.

In fact I became quite disheartened and a bit angry to be judged.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I had the same with my first ped - sometimes the questions are just a bit too much only to be turned down because we had a dog, or because hubby was in the forces, or because we already had a moggy, or because we are in rented military quatrers. And at one point I did lie (it didn't work; I'm the worst liar in the world). In the end I could only get a kitten from Suffolk and we lived in Scotland - obviously I didn't get to see her first and she has HCM as was badly bred.

Some contracts can seem onorous. I am getting round this by having them neutered first and I recommend they stay indoors etc (*seriously* recommend it) but I'm not going to check up on them every day if they decide to let their cats out. One of Minnii's kittens went to live on a huge farm. Now they said they would keep her indoors - I bet she goes out! If she was mine I would let her out at times.

I think you have to judge each person individually and some aspects of a rigid contract might not work for every single person, so you need to be flexible.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

havoc said:


> I don't know if you'd consider my requirements too onerous but I certainly wouldn't relax them just for the sake of a sale even when times are tough.


I don't know what your requirements are but you are perfectly in your right to refuse a kitten to someone!

Contracts like, the kitten must be spayed/neutered and a form sent to me with name of vet practice, date

Just unnecessary and does put potential new slaves off in my opinion.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't you just hate time wastrs, had one in our own town calling then not answering our replies to her enquiry.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Contracts like, the kitten must be spayed/neutered and a form sent to me with name of vet practice, date
> 
> Just unnecessary and does put potential new slaves off in my opinion.


I don't have the sort of lengthy contracts which have become the norm in recent years. I've seen some which run to ten pages of 'thou shalt' and thou shalt not'. I do insist potential buyers visit at least once - if they sound OK on the phone. If I don't like the sound of them on the phone they don't even get my address. There is no one thing that would have me turn someone down, no set rules about where or how people choose to live, it's whatever my gut says when we talk.

If, on that visit, we BOTH decide we're happy with each other (it is a two way thing) I send them off with two copies of my single page sales agreement signed & dated by me. Once they've had time to consider it properly away from both me and a bunch of cute kittens they can sign one copy and send it back to me if they wish to confirm a booking for a particular kitten. They are then at liberty to arrange interim visits as often as they like until the kitten is old enough to leave here.

It has worked well enough for me for a very long time.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds good

I insist on at least one visit - no matter the distance (I will provide tea and cake) - I need to like them, I reserve the right to say no after the first visit. If a deposit is taken I will only return it if I can't provide the kitten of choice - not just because you change your mind. I prefer it if you keep the cat inside. I will neuter before you get the cat. I would love to be kept informed as the cat grows. I like new owners to agree that the cat is healthy before they take it. I won't let an ill cat leave my house. 

I like the idea of sending them off with the agreement before they pick up - might steal that idea.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I could have "sold" mine several times over. I think timing & location had a huge part to play in that as there are lots of my breed still struggling to find homes who are older than 13 weeks.

We gave the contract as part of the deposit receipt as a confirmation that these ideas were ones the new owners were comfortable with.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I like the idea of sending them off with the agreement before they pick up - might steal that idea.


You need to get it sorted *before* they pay a deposit. Anyone who takes one penny from a buyer before they've got a signature on their 'contract' may as well have saved themselves the paper. The contract is formed when the price is agreed and *any* money changes hands. It's known as offer, acceptance and consideration. Neither party can insist on adding any T&Cs after any consideration (payment) has taken place.

Deposits? Yes I do take them and on the one occasion I've had a change of mind I've paid 100% straight back. There's no way a kitten of mine is going where it isn't wanted and I don't want to risk someone continuing with the purchase just so they don't lose what they've already paid.

I know, I sound a right harridan - probably because I am


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> no matter the distance (I will provide tea and cake)


Likewise and in my house you'll be marked down for not using a cake fork :lol:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm stealing the agreement sent home to the prospective buyer too. Yet again I benefit from the experience so generously shared on the forum. It makes total sense to give the potential kitten purchaser (providing I like them) a cooling off period before the deposit is paid. 

I've not had anyone dropping out yet, mind you, but I'd rather be confident that they had complelty considered the whole situation, not been wooed by the power of the kittens.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> Likewise and in my house you'll be marked down for not using a cake fork :lol:


Really  I don't even own a cake fork.

However, I do remember once travelling over 3 hours to meet a potential stud owner (me to use theirs) and wasn't even offered a cup of tea and shown the door again within 20 mins - and yes, they were happy for me to use their stud! After 6 plus hours in the car I was right gasping by the time I got in the door.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Really eek: I don't even own a cake fork.


Oh I do, a full set. I've never actually subjected a kitten buyer to the cake fork test though


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have cake forks  (and cake at the moment as it was the DH's birthday yesterday)
I do offer cups of tea or coffee but I've never offered cake  Oh the shame 
I'm usually at least an hour with the stud owner though  coffee, cake, mince pies, tour of the house and grounds  - it's rather posh but she is lovely and very down to earth 
I do make the terms clear when I take deposits but like the idea of giving the contract at the same time :thumbup: though I've not had any problems from anyone so far.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Surprisingly, it wasn't hard at all for me to find homes for my kittens. I had expected it to be much harder as I am a new breeder, I live in a rural area, it's summer and my kittens were on the high side of average (price). All the new owners visited me at least once and all signed the contracts and paid the deposit promptly. They all seem like really good homes too. 

What I HAVE noticed this year is many breeders are decreasing their prices quite drastically. Here, a British Shorthair kitten with a pedigree (but as a pet) is 500-550(vaccinated twice, chipped, European passport) but I see many advertisements with kittens going for 400-450 now.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

havoc said:


> Likewise and in my house you'll be marked down for not using a cake fork :lol:


Even if I bring the cake?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

i'd be too excited to eat cake, in fact I think i left my tea too!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Even if I bring the cake?


Oh darn it. Now I have to admit I'm open to bribery and corruption - I do like cake very much


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I think location plays a big part, when we were recently looking for our kitten there were only four breeders that I found within a reasonable radius, none had a litter at the time (but I was obviously happy to wait) and only two were planning or had one due this summer. 

I instantly liked our breeder when I spoke to her on the phone but I did feel like I was going for a job interview when I went to meet her - it had crossed my mind more than once that she needed to like me enough to let me have one of her kittens!

Do you think trends for breeds affects demand? I have noticed that where I live there are a lot of Bengal breeders but very few Siamese and no Tonkinese for miles and miles.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The GCCF analysis of breeds registered for 2011 shows there were 2181 Siamese, 1000 Bengals and 310 Tonks registered that year. Many Bengal breeders tend to register with TICA so there will have been a lot more. I'm surprised you couldn't find a meezer though as they are the third most popular breed (BSH first and Ragdolls second).

Breeds (and breeders) do tend to cluster so you do have to be lucky to live near a Tonk breeder


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I was looking for a Burmese or a Tonk (I don't think my husband is ready for a Siamese!) - We do have a Tonk breeder in my home town but she is not breeding currently or possibly ever again, its a shame as she is a lovely lady and happily spent a whole hour on the phone giving me the lowdown on them. 

One day I will make the trek up to Oxford for a breeder she recommended with an amazing website.

Edited to add - those figures are very interesting - 5,091 BSH's, wow!!


----------



## louise cat crazy lady (Feb 1, 2011)

draculita said:


> Just wondered if anyone else is having difficulty in finding suitable homes for their kittens. I had a large litter of 7 and still have 3 girls left who are now 16 weeks old. Unfortunately I am getting a load of time wasters.


I am not a breeder but i have seen your adverts and lusted after your apricot siamese. They are stunning.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> those figures are very interesting - 5,091 BSH's, wow!!


Have a look at previous years - used to be a lot more, registrations are falling.


----------



## Deeviking (Sep 9, 2010)

louise cat crazy lady said:


> I am not a breeder but i have seen your adverts and lusted after your apricot siamese. They are stunning.


I have a Draculita baby. Well, not exactly a baby any more, but he is still MY baby. :001_tt1:

If (any of) you are still lusting after one of those gorgeous apricot babies, don't resist. This is what you will end up with.

This little man (and his Mum) rushed to meet me when I went to view him, and then he settled into his new home in minutes. He slept on my bed the first night I had him, and has done so ever since.

He has grown into a beautiful boy -lets me hold him upside down in my arms like a baby (NOT very dignified, Mum!) and purrs for England. His favourite pastime is monitoring the big cold cupboard (aka the fridge) in the kitchen - he can hear the door open from any room in the house, and knows that usually means he'll get a little chunk of chicken breast, just for being so fabulous - he is terribly spoilt.

I still find myself gazing at him as he strolls around, thinking how handsome he is and wondering if he knows how much he is loved.

I'm certain that the perfect homes will come along soon for the remaining Draculita babies.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> As a buyer of a pedigree kitten earlier this year I found it almost impossible to get a kitten. Like you all have said you ask questions about where they are going to live, as soon as we said we had 2 Ragdoll females, the kittens were no longer available.


Really? Was any reason given? It certainly wouldn't put me off, knowing that someone already had two cats of the same breed.

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Was any reason given? It certainly wouldn't put me off, knowing that someone already had two cats of the same breed.


Would any reason given have been the real one? I very rarely give a straight no and I'll give a reason which isn't any sort of personal criticism. As I've said, I go with an initial gut feeling and someone I don't click with may be the perfect buyer for another breeder. I'm not out to upset anyone just because I haven't felt any connection with them.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Deeviking - Thank you for the reply and he's grown beautiful.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I was looking for a Burmese or a Tonk (I don't think my husband is ready for a Siamese!) - We do have a Tonk breeder in my home town but she is not breeding currently or possibly ever again, its a shame as she is a lovely lady and happily spent a whole hour on the phone giving me the lowdown on them. 

If you like Tonks maybe consider Orientals, very similar breeds.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

havoc said:


> Would any reason given have been the real one? I very rarely give a straight no and I'll give a reason which isn't any sort of personal criticism. As I've said, I go with an initial gut feeling and someone I don't click with may be the perfect buyer for another breeder. I'm not out to upset anyone just because I haven't felt any connection with them.


Understood, but in this case the issue seems to have been the presence of two female raggies that suddenly made the breeder say no. I wonder if the issue was that a male kitten was asked for and the breeder assumed it would be a BYB situation?

Liz


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

That's possible but if you had spayed them or requested that he be neutered early, maybe she would have been more amendable? Anyway, I'm sure you can find a nice boy elsewhere
----------------------------------------
I tend to email a bit with potential owners where i tell them everything i expect and find out a little bit about their living conditions. Then when they still want to meet, I send them the contract to have a look over. If it scares them, we don't meet (since this is a waste of time for me and for them as well). After the meeting, the kitten can be reserved only after the deposit has been paid and the contract signed. 

The new owners need not be my friend nor someone I click with. They just have to want and love the kitten. They may have different ideas on care and what-not and I am fine with that (provided they follow the 'minimums' of my contract which is good food and no going out at all. By good food, they don't have to feed raw or whatever but if they feed Royal Canin or Hill's, that's fine with me too. Just as long as it's not dry Whiskas/ Gourmet etc.).


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

draculita said:


> If you like Tonks maybe consider Orientals, very similar breeds.


Thank you Draculita, I love orientals, the selfs are beautiful. We have a little Burmese kitten coming to join us this weekend .


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

havoc said:


> Have a look at previous years - used to be a lot more, registrations are falling.


By such a big margin in some cases - Burmese were down 25% but Ragdolls were up 49%, I wonder what the growth patterns look like for the last ten or so years - I bet there are some clear trends shown, am off to have a look.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im too getting no interest even put my prices to £350 and only had 1 time waster/pic collecter showing interest-good thing i have plenty of time left yet.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> They just have to want and love the kitten


It's the impression they give on that very subject which decides whether or not I do warm to them. Some people want a 'trophy' cat and they ain't getting that from me. Some have the attitude that I'm 'in the business of selling kittens' and speak to me as though they'd be doing me a favour by buying one. I'm quite sure some of these people would look after a cat perfectly well. I prefer to let kittens go to buyers who are more likely to carry on a long term relationship with me. Makes the Christmas card list ever longer and more costly but I love it.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I have just found a home for my Apricot girl. A returning buyer who already has two of my kittens and they live in luxury.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad you found a lovely home for her! 

I really like it when a family's already had a pedigree before as they usually know what is expected. The new ones need a lot more handholding which in a way, can be nice (since you get to 'impose' your thoughts on what's a good diet etc.) but sometimes also hard (when the person is new and reads all kinds of rubbish off the net and is stubborn). The experienced owners are more laidback and they understand the general 'rules' of caring for a pedigree. 

Havoc: That's true. It's always nicer to have new families whom you could chat with. There were people who think they are a 'customer' when of course, I feel like I'm doing THEM a favour (since the kittens are being sold at less than 'cost price') but at the end of the day, what's important is the cats are cared well. When I think back of how I was when I was looking for a pedigree...omg, I probably wouldn't sell a kitten to myself hahaha (foreign, didn't speak the language, asked if kittens could be let go at 12 weeks instead of 13 and worst of all, had a partner who had no idea a new kitten was going to join the family....).


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> at the end of the day, what's important is the cats are cared well


Of course it is. If I have a choice though (and I usually do) I would rather pick an owner with whom I have a natural affinity. It isn't just about it being 'nice'. The longest time I've stayed in touch with an owner over one kitten is 17 years - the life of the cat. 5+ years is probably average before contact wanes. It gives me chance to be pretty sure I'm not breeding problems into my lines


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

it is possible to get things wrong over the phone. I agreed to someone coming to see my adult boy who is for rehoming but didn't much like the sound of the woman on the phone, nothing to do with anything she said as such except that when I asked her about herself she started telling me about her career which wasn't quite what I wanted to know, but when she came with her husband to see the cat I was extremely happy with them both and very pleased when they took him (now I just hope he settles!)

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> it is possible to get things wrong over the phone


Absolutely agree. I've put off people who turned out to be the perfect buyers for other breeders. There's only one thing which will result in an immediate response that I don't have a kitten available - textspeak in an email  Was a time when I could have added a second thing but I no longer bother even replying to those one line emails which read "How much are your kittens".


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lizward said:


> Really? Was any reason given? It certainly wouldn't put me off, knowing that someone already had two cats of the same breed.
> 
> Liz


One said Maine Coons bully Ragdolls, Another said her kittens has developed herpes since their vaccinations, Another said they would only sell a female to me, I wanted a male, (not to breed from but for the different personality.) These were all members of the Maine Coon Cat Club.

Funnily enough Liz, Henry is from Huddersfield lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had an enquiry at the beginning of the week for my last little one. Older lady but living at home with parents, just had to run it by her parents to check. She phoned me back yesterday, parents want to get something now, not prepared to wait another four weeks until my boy is ready


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I had an enquiry at the beginning of the week for my last little one. Older lady but living at home with parents, just had to run it by her parents to check. She phoned me back yesterday, parents want to get something now, not prepared to wait another four weeks until my boy is ready


I hoped you wished them luck can't imagine there are many proper reputable breeders around with "NOW" kittens.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I had an enquiry at the beginning of the week for my last little one. Older lady but living at home with parents, just had to run it by her parents to check. She phoned me back yesterday, parents want to get something now, not prepared to wait another four weeks until my boy is ready


Their impatience may turn out to be expensive:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I follow Turkish Vans and I've noticed there have been loads of kittens born this year and most of them are ready to go about now. I was going to have a Van from a friend of mine who breeds them, but my husband has been put on half time at work. We simply cannot justify or afford the spend any more, and we're both really sad about it. The other thing is that especially here in Italy, August is a time when the country pretty much shuts down. It's impossible to get anything done until September. The combination of people being unsure if they'll have a job still by Christmas and being out and about and away seems to me to have had a huge impact on kittens finding homes. I certainly feel really sorry for all my breeder friends, it must be quite heartbreaking.


(I used to make gorgeous jewellery, but no longer make it because people just won't spend out any more )


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> One said Maine Coons bully Ragdolls, Another said her kittens has developed herpes since their vaccinations, Another said they would only sell a female to me, I wanted a male, (not to breed from but for the different personality.) These were all members of the Maine Coon Cat Club.
> 
> Funnily enough Liz, Henry is from Huddersfield lol


Maine coons bully ragdolls do they?

Hmm....


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my God, how could you let this happen, do you enjoy torturing your poor Ragdoll? CAN'T YOU SEE THAT THE MAINE COON HAS FORCED THE RAGDOLL TO BE IT'S PILLOW? So cruel, can't believe you actually allowed this to happen


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's funny really how people fail to learn from the obvious lessons in front of them. Ownership of pedigrees is undergoing contraction because everyone is in the middle of a recession but, instead of taking the hint when they can't afford £500 for a registered ped, potential owners will then go and get a crossbreed from some BYB at half the price and think they've cunningly outsmarted the system. I wonder how many of those same cats later find their way to a rescue or rehoming shelter when the owner finds out that, really, they couldn't afford that one either over the long-term? It's almost a shame that I am at 'catpacity' in my house, otherwise I would offer a responsible home to more of these quality pets.

To all of those frustrated breeders posting here, I sincerely wish you the best of luck finding homes for your kittens. After all, it's not their fault that they were born into a fickle world


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i have never had trouble buying any of my pedigree cats. must admit when i took an interest in nellie my first wegie, the lady that bred her did come and see where she was going. in those days there wasnt that many wegie breeders about especially in south essex, so she didnt have far to come, to me. since then i have only had to mention that i had nellie from this lady and it was like a good reference as the breeder all seem to know each other. narly all my raggies did come from the same breeder and i still keep in touch with her today.
as regards to not finding suitable homes, i know someone who has had two ragdoll queens having 13 kittens between them. i wonder if she will have trouble.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We have had no trouble selling Siamese but we have a White Oriental and an Havana who will have their first litters early in the new year and next Summer so keeping everything crossed we wont have trouble selling Oris. 

With the contracts we always state that we prefer the kittens to.... rather than Our kittens must be (if that makes sense?)

There are a lot of BYBs selling kittens unvaccinated and unregistered at a low cost unfortunately. I know some Breeders have started early neutering before kittens leave to stop these BYBs from breeding cats on the non active.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am pleased to say that my last little boy now has a home lined up and the day after he was reserved I had two more enquiries for him 
Hope everyone else with kittens finds perfect homes for them


----------

